
Could this be the most realistic Synthetic voice? - h99
https://play.ht/blog/could-this-be-the-most-realistic-synthetic-voice/
======
RenRav
The pause between words still sounds artificial but the actual voice itself
seems very friendly and natural.

I also almost wrote 'his voice...' when writing this comment. That's always a
good sign for synthetic speech.

